# Downtime Notice



## Janice (Nov 20, 2008)

The forum will be closed at some point during the early morning hours Friday 11/21 for server side software upgrades. We're estimating the forum will be closed for about 30 minutes, so if you visit the site and can not access the forum please be patient and it will be back up shortly.


----------

